# Bob Sykes



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Went out again on monday morning. Weather was a little better. Then wind was not as bad and the weather was a little warmer. I caught 0 worth mentioning. I stopped by a local takle shop to get some fiddler crabs but they said they had froze over night. I bought 3 dozen shrimp. Three dozen wasnt enough. I was only there for about 3 hours before the pig fish had a good meal and ate all of my shrimp before any sheepies could get them. I saw one guy catch one off shrimp and he was just about out of shrimp when I left. I will find fiddlers next sun mon come hell or high water before I go out. ON a side note i love fishing out there when its that cold. You can go out early and be one of the only 2-3 people out there. I usually am out of shrimp around 9am this time of year, and not do to the pigs. So i will be back out again this sun and monday. If you see me say hi. I drive a red tacoma with a salt life sticker and i have a pvc pier cart thats pretty bad azz.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

What side do you fish on? I fish the GB side. I like fiddlers also but hate to say it , so do pigfish. They had done a number on my bait Monday also. I went this AM and same thing. 2 sheepies and 10,956 pigfish.


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Pigfish are pretty tasty. Cut the head off, gut them, scale them, and bake them. They kind of remind me of mullet. I caught 4 nice sheepheads at the Rocky Bayou bridge. The biggest was around 21 inches. God blessed us with abeautiful day today. God bless you all!


----------



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

Would luv to see a pic of the pvc cart, I am working on my 3rd one, like to see what others have done.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I fish on the Beach side. Ill try to take some pics of the cart. My girlfriends dad mad it and left it to me when he passed away a few years ago. This thing is nice it stands up and holds four rods, cooler, tackle box, bait bucket and more. I also have beach cart but I always take the pvc for piers and bridges. The thing just rolls so damn easy even if loaded down. If theirs a good breeze you just hold on and the wind dos the work.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Great looking cart there! I have always heard no question is a stupid question, so here goes...What is a pigfish and does it go by other names? New to the inshore thing & have never had anyone mention pigfish.:doh


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

A pig fish is a large bait fish. Bigger than a pin fish. Kind of look like a big pin fish. Dont know of any other name. They kind of make a snorting sound sometimes i think thats were the name comes from.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

> *chefpomp (12/11/2009)*A pig fish is a large bait fish. Bigger than a pin fish. Kind of look like a big pin fish. Dont know of any other name. They kind of make a snorting sound sometimes i think thats were the name comes from.


Little longer and more slender than a pin fish? Caught some bait fish that looked like pin fish, but i believe had spots on their side also...Is that them?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

they are also known as grunts










pigfish










pinfish


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank all for the clairification. I believe i remember growing up now and catching them and my dad called them a "Ronker" Guess it was the noise they make as mentioned. Thanks again:bowdown:bowdown


----------

